# Trek Madone 2013 upgrade help.



## RobertPettifer (Nov 24, 2012)

Greetings, advice needed please.

Managed to win the equivalent of $1500 of bike upgrades in a competition in a local store that I didn't even know I had entered. I have a stock 2013 Trek Madone 5.9 that I am more than happy with. I do about 300 Km a week.

I have a Garmin already, I don't need a power meter. Would some Aeolus Or Aura wheels make a huge difference or should I just buy a lifetime supply of gels and electrolyte drinks?

Any other ideas?

Thanks


----------



## thekarens (Jul 17, 2012)

Wheels! But I might be saying that because I want to upgrade mine


----------



## y2kota (Feb 25, 2013)

As a owner of a 2013 Madone 6.5, I would lean towards upgrading the wheels and going carbon handlebars. Don't forget a new helmet, shoes, kit and so on.


----------



## RobertPettifer (Nov 24, 2012)

y2kota said:


> As a owner of a 2013 Madone 6.5, I would lean towards upgrading the wheels and going carbon handlebars. Don't forget a new helmet, shoes, kit and so on.


I had not thought of handlebars, thanks for the tip.

Unfortunately, they don't seem to have the Oracle helmet available to buy in the Radioshack colours anymore. (at least in the UK)

The Aura5s are making eyes at me


----------



## fuzzz (Sep 27, 2011)

RobertPettifer said:


> I had not thought of handlebars, thanks for the tip.
> 
> Unfortunately, they don't seem to have the Oracle helmet available to buy in the Radioshack colours anymore. (at least in the UK)
> 
> The Aura5s are making eyes at me



Love my Aura 5s. They ride smooth with R3s and are nice looking on my 5.2. Fuzzz


----------



## Jon D (Apr 11, 2011)

I too love my Aura 5s on my Domane. However the Bontrager 3 tires don't compare to the Vittoria Diamanté Pros I replaced them with.


----------



## bballr4567 (Jul 17, 2012)

Helmet will make a ton of difference in your comfort on the bike. Its amazing what 20-30 grams saved up there does for you.


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

Your bike came with a TLR wheel set. Have you tried the tubeless tire setup? I recommend that R3 TLR tires in 25c. Trek/Bontrager sells a kit that includes the strips, valves, tires, and sealant. Nice stuff and very hard to get a flat.


----------



## RobertPettifer (Nov 24, 2012)

davidka said:


> Have you tried the tubeless tire setup? I recommend that R3 TLR tires in 25c. Trek/Bontrager sells a kit that includes the strips, valves, tires, and sealant. Nice stuff and very hard to get a flat.


Thanks David, I did sort of realise that but I am a bit of a mechanical moron so I was cautious in trying to do it myself. I'm hoping that the Trek store will be able to do the Tubeless tire set-up when I take my bike in for warranty work (DI2 discharges from full to zero in about 50Km/overnight and it's no fun being far away from home in a silly gear!) 

Does the tubeless tire system make a noticeable difference to ride quality?


----------

